# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Tι ράτσα είναι αυτό το καναρίνι?

## Mακης.

Καλησπερα σε ολους,ειμαι νεος και στο forum και στο χομπυ...για αυτο ζηταω την βοηθεια απο ολους εσας που ειστε σιγουρα παραπανω εμπειροι απο μενα,σχετικα με την ρατσα του καναρινιου μου... :Big Grin: ....το απεκτησα πριν 2 μηνες περιπου και συμφωνα με των πωλητη αυτη την στιγμη ειναι περιπου 7 μηνων...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ενα ωραιο κοινο καναρινακι.
Να σου ζησει και να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## COMASCO

καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!πολυ ομορφο το καναρινι σου!ειναι κοινο!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες.. Μάκη είναι κοινό καναρίνι πορτοκαλί, χρώματος, διότι υπάρχουν και τα κίτρινα ανοιχτό.. Να τον χαίρεσαι..

----------


## Mακης.

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφο!!!! καναρινακι ωραια και η ξυλινη πατηθρα του, να το χαιρεσαι!!!! Μακη.

----------


## geog87

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας Μακη!πολυ ωραιο το καναρινακι σου!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Μακη, καλως ηρθες!!! Καλη διαμονη!!! Πανεμορφο ειναι.Να το χαρεις με υγεια!!

----------

